# Lyft Round Trip Procedure



## cvguber (Aug 3, 2016)

took a lady to liquor store. In and out in two minutes and then she had me take her back home. 

Do I need to fo something on Lyft app to indicate I took her back since the destination entered originally was the liquor store?

Fare seemed less than I expected.


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

You don't have to do anything. Fare is based on time and miles driven between starting and ending trip.

Always protect yourself and ask rider to update destination at each stop so they can't request fare review after stating you drove them out of the way or forgot to end trip, etc... In other words, once she got back in car at liquor store, have her change destination to home again


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Uber48208 said:


> You don't have to do anything. Fare is based on time and miles driven between starting and ending trip.
> 
> Always protect yourself and ask rider to update destination at each stop so they can't request fare review after stating you drove them out of the way or forgot to end trip, etc... In other words, once she got back in car at liquor store, have her change destination to home again


B I N G O! If they make multiple stops I have them enter each stop in the app.

Called CYA


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Unless if it's Line, you drop them off and have them rerequest if they need a ride back. Line is only one way trips without any stops.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Or comment "round trip, home-store-home"

Some also ask a minimum fare back for ride count, but that often earns you a 5*+$1 tip on trip 1....to mask their 1* complaint on the return trip



Uber48208 said:


> You don't have to do anything. Fare is based on time and miles driven between starting and ending trip.
> 
> Always protect yourself and ask rider to update destination at each stop so they can't request fare review after stating you drove them out of the way or forgot to end trip, etc... In other words, once she got back in car at liquor store, have her change destination to home again


----------



## scamp (May 2, 2016)

New2This said:


> B I N G O! If they make multiple stops I have them enter each stop in the app.
> 
> Called CYA


Yup, I learned my lesson after a PAX lied about me taking a long way to her place. I started REQUIRING all my PAX to update destinations for each drop off. I won't edit destination myself either. I state you must do it through your APP so there's a record to protect YOU and ME. Most are quite accomodating. Only had one who refused and I responded ok sorry I can't do any more destinations than original one entered. She was definitely trying to scam me as she wanted me to drive her BF like 10 miles further to his place without updating destination.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

scamp said:


> Yup, I learned my lesson after a PAX lied about me taking a long way to her place. I started REQUIRING all my PAX to update destinations for each drop off. I won't edit destination myself either. I state you must do it through your APP so there's a record to protect YOU and ME. Most are quite accomodating. Only had one who refused and I responded ok sorry I can't do any more destinations than original one entered. She was definitely trying to scam me as she wanted me to drive her BF like 10 miles further to his place without updating destination.


Pax are pretty wildly unpredictable.

You just NEVER know... Figured out a rather PIA and circuitous but fairly reliable method of getting support to reveal who rated what, and daaaaang, can you say surprise-surprise.....

Very strange trends:

MOST tippers ding you 4* or less
Many sullen weirdoes rate 5*
People who thank profusely 50% rate 1*
Considering frequency of downrates among em, ALL "nice car" or "cool ride" average out to ~3.5*-4*
Unless grinding incentives and don't care about the 1* so much as getting it over with and going home, ALL FEELERS FOR AUX SHOULD BE CANCEL-KICKED TO CURB IMMEDIATELY
Only the politest of radio requests are actually harmless
Waiting for people on anything but UberSelect is a baaaaad idea
Attempts to find pax past "pin in app showing vague spot in plaza lot, which business are you by?" -before- driving are harshly penalized

You can ONLY trust pax if you've discussed fond memories of their birthplace (and that birthplace is something like Sioux Falls, South Dakota.... San Fran or NYC = useless...with Chicago, OTOH, shared gripes and horror stories make for earnest bonding --- maybe theyre just tired of ppl bending over backwards to invent something to praise about that cluster of a city???)
Day surge rates higher and messes around less than base rates
Surgeless pax in all day fluctuating-surgey areas hate you ALREADY


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

So far I have not had any pax complain about destinations and yes I take them anywhere they wish and will wait a short time. Some pax dont enter any destination and I just head for the location. Most locations are short and the min charge applies. I dont mind waiting or going through fast food drive throughs, pax usually asks me if I want something.

A bit of courtesy and customer service will go a long way.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Yes PAX try to scam you!! Even with line, oh its just a block more!! Oh I need to make another stop!! I didn't know I picked line... Booo hoooo! I didn't mean to pick line!can I just tip you for the distance, suckerrrrr!!! 4 people on line, oh I didn't know, Strap two of them to the top of the car! PAX will lie and cheat, for a few extra pennies! Or im late!!! Im late!!! Please don't pick anyone else up.


----------



## Luis777 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hunter420 said:


> Yes PAX try to scam you!! Even with line, oh its just a block more!! Oh I need to make another stop!! I didn't know I picked line... Booo hoooo! I didn't mean to pick line!can I just tip you for the distance, suckerrrrr!!! 4 people on line, oh I didn't know, Strap two of them to the top of the car! PAX will lie and cheat, for a few extra pennies! Or im late!!! Im late!!! Please don't pick anyone else up.


I get these cheap excuses all the time! Cheap pricks know what they're up to.. I make them start a new trip or cancel.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

scamp said:


> Yup, I learned my lesson after a PAX lied about me taking a long way to her place. I started REQUIRING all my PAX to update destinations for each drop off. I won't edit destination myself either. I state you must do it through your APP so there's a record to protect YOU and ME. Most are quite accomodating. Only had one who refused and I responded ok sorry I can't do any more destinations than original one entered. She was definitely trying to scam me as she wanted me to drive her BF like 10 miles further to his place without updating destination.


There's always a scammer out there!


----------

